# String stretching and serving jig tension?



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

I want to start doing my own center and end serving (replacing it) so I was wondering what all do I need to do this? I have herd of people using a string stretcher...not sure what exactly that is and i have read where you need to keep tension on the string when serving it so how much tension does there need to be? Also on my serving jig how much tension do you need? is this just a feel kinda thing or is this a exact tension type of thing? Thanks for anyones help and all the help! Happy Trails!

Trevor


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

if your gonna buy one serving tool spend the little extra and get the beiter for sure. will pay off in the long run as its a great jig and prolly get the most votes for best serving jig. strings should be minimum 300lbs while serving, some may use more thought. its simply a jig to put string on and put the tension on to do building processes


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

^^^^ what he said


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> if your gonna buy one serving tool spend the little extra and get the beiter for sure. will pay off in the long run as its a great jig and prolly get the most votes for best serving jig. strings should be minimum 300lbs while serving, some may use more thought. its simply a jig to put string on and put the tension on to do building processes


so i am not wanting to build the string im leaving that up to you guys! I just want to keep tension on my string to serve the center serving and redo end serving some day.....and your saying to do JUST that you need 300 pounds minimum on the strings? wow thats wicked! so how much tension do you put on your serving tool? thanks for the quick replies! Happy Trails!

Trevor


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 14, 2010)

put a piece of tape on the string and set the tension on your serving tool so the tape on the string moves no more than a 1/4 turn


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

dogrunner said:


> put a piece of tape on the string and set the tension on your serving tool so the tape on the string moves no more than a 1/4 turn


What????????? Moving tape on the string won't matter about tension on the serving jig...... Will it? I could put tape on a winch and just cuz I pulled in a 1/4 inch of cable doesn't mean it has 4000 pounds of tension on it....I'm confused as crap


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 14, 2010)

heres a pic of what i ment watch the tape if it move more thah 1/4 turn your serving to tite at 300# tension


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

ohh ok so your saying pull the strings off my bow and just put them in my string jig and put very little tension on them then wrap tape around it then start tightening until the tape starts moving then serve away? Thanks for the pic.. I didn't understand what you meant earlier...kinda gotta dumb things down for me!


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 14, 2010)

when your putting the serving on with the serving tool if the tape moves you need to lower the tension on the serving tool you need to buy or build a bcy micro strecher to put tension on the string


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

HOLLY CRAP I just got what you were saying! HAHA got it got it !!!! WOW I feel dumb! So now that we got the serving tension set on our tool how much needs to be put on the string itself? like the string you have stretched across the your string stretcher in your photo how much tension do i need to put on it??? is there a rating or just tighten and loosen according to how much the tape moves when serving it?


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 14, 2010)

300# the tape is just for the serving tool has nothing to do with string tension


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

dogrunner said:


> 300# the tape is just for the serving tool has nothing to do with string tension


LOL I am sorry it took me so long to figure that out! You have to use the K.I.S.S method with me "Keep It Simple Stupid!"
Is there a gauge i could buy that tells me how much tension I am putting on my string? I am going to build a string stretcher out of my bow press...kinda like this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/compound-bo...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f0de2e328#ht_506wt_1185 Is this a good or bad idea?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You're not going to be able to get a very long string on that thing. I like the press itself but the string jig part , to me , would be worthless unless you can get them apart the length of strings and cables.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well my press I built can go from a 10" ATA up to a 52" ATA. Strings can't be longer than that?


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

If so what do I need? The BCY micro stretcher?


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Just built a string for a bear the other day and the string on it was 89"(approximately) and Jennings that was 98"
Single cam bow will be double the ATA plus what ever is wrapped up on the cam. Also just so you know if you are going to all the trouble of reserving the ends there is not much more to building the string the only other things you would have to do is lay the strands out and twist there’s a little more to it but not much. The serving in my opinion is the most important part. Also check out the DIY form and build one with a unistrut. If you can build a press you will have no problem building a string jig/strecher



Trevorfox34 said:


> Well my press I built can go from a 10" ATA up to a 52" ATA. Strings can't be longer than that?


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ight thanks for the help JTK! Why does a string jig cost 300.00$? What's so special about them? Does it just stretch the string for you or what?


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

TJK. My bad lol


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Nothing real special like I said you should be able to build one. The jig is for laying out the strands of the string and the stretcher is for twisting and putting tension on the strands (thus making a string) if you would rather buy one I would look at the litjon's jig on here from it is Dezelin (I think I spelled that right). I guess they cost 300+ because to put 300# of tension on something it needs to be built well also most people that are using factory jigs are probably making several sets of strings. Here is a link to my first jig I build most of it on my own I have recently built a new and improved version of the stretcher and am working on the twister. (Sorry no pic.s yet)


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

opps messed that up http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1528305&p=1061441541#post1061441541


----------

